# pumilio loma partida



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for a article about O.pumilio Loma Partida.
The discription of the frog, its habitat, breeding, housing and all the other info is welcome about this species.

Can someone help me with the information of this species.

Are there articles about its classification?

Thanks!!!!

greetings peter


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Peter,
Most of the pumilio requirements are the same. I dont know of any special page dedicated to Lomas. This may help Oophaga pumilio Morphguide
Jason


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I second Jason, except for possibly a few oddities, the care of species morphs are the same. There's a pumilio care sheet in the Care Sheet forum and there are many great outside sources of pumilio information, like pumilio.com


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

You can find information on their care in the care sheets here in this forum. Here is a link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17486-dendrobates-pumilio-advanced-expert.html

I love the coloring of the loma partidas, they are exquisite animals


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks so far,
is there anyone who has more info about there natural environment?

photo's, details about temp, rainfall etc

thanks


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

The tropical experience page someone pointed out earlier is good for pumilio morphs. Here is a small bit of info on poison-frogs.nl

www.poison-frogs.com, a 2002 website dedicated to dart poison frogs and rainforest vivaria, together with lots of pictures, films and more. Descriptions of all dendrobates , epipedobates, phylobates, leucomelas, azureus, pumilio, tinctorius, auratus


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello

I know both sites, the englisch version and the dutch version.
But there is on both sites no info about the environmental conditions, specific breeding information for this colour morph, ect.

I know what a Loma partida is, i know who they look like, but i'm looking for more info thasn that.

Info from breeders with this species,
scientist who looked at this sprecies in the wild, and articles about this species.

anyone?

thanks


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are planning to create the Loma's native environment in you viv, do search here with "Panama or Panama trip" in the lounge section.
I remember couple of members posting some pictures of them and even videos.
But if I remember correct, it is basically with tons of leaves on the floor and fallen trees here and there with some weed looking plants growing just like where other pums are found.
So it's is not really a viv worthy environment, but it's just me.

As for breeding, they are nothing different from other pums in terms of the temp, humidity level etc.
If any, they are bolder, hardier and easier frog to keep and breed.
My breeders are the most vocal and bolder than other pums.
They take care of their eggs and tads very well.
They are so hardy I often time forget to apply calcium gluconate on them but no baby casualty so far.
They seem to start calling at the early stage. I remember that at 3-4 month stage I pulled them out of the parents' viv and they started calling right after putting in a temp tanks.
The color of these frogs vary more than other pums, too. Some has green/blue with a sky blue or white belly. Some has very rusty copper body color and some with dots or not dot at all.

Good luck.


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your answer,

that is some information i can use.

Do you have some pictures of your tank, where the loma's are kept in?


The problem i have, i want to know all info about this species of pumilio, but i can't find anything. I want t know when they are discriped? when they where collected (in whitch year) etc, so all details are welcome.

thanks


----------

